# *Official* Gainsville, GA Smackdown Thread



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

So, here's the Gainsville, FL Smackdown thread. Yes, I know....I messed up and put GA.....My bad.

I think it's gonne be a good competition this year. I just might win me a "crispie" or 2.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Attn MODs......

Can I get a title change please????

I need it to say Gainsville, *FL*.

Thanks


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

You know I am in after all its like taking candy from a baby.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Mudrunner aka sheephumper would you like your crying towel out of lambs wool or sheepskin?:wink:


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

So Treeman....AKA....woodbiter.....Who's tree trunk will you be climbing after I chop down the forest?

Just be ware now that I too have a nice 3D setup this year...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Why must you two do this to yourselves?? All that talk last year about a Smackdown in Augusta and it never happened. 

Let me know if you guys get serious.:wink:


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

He speaks! LOL

I didn't get to go to but 2 ASA's last year (Hattiesburg & Paris)......My shooting buddy said he wasn't going to the rest, but then sporatically decided to go to them......but didn't bother to call me to ask if I wanted to go. That's why I wasn't there.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh dont give me that crap. I only went to 2 more than you did. And sporatic wasnt the word. More like oh crap ive got the money im gone.LOL.


----------



## HCA Iron Mace (Jul 3, 2009)

You guys must be shooting in bow novice with smack like that!!!


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Actually I will be shooting Open C this year. Might do Open B. Not sure.

It is the Smackdown thread Spanky.....Cool your jets. LOL


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd be all over it if you guys would do it on the Big Boy Course!:wink:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

jwshooter11 said:


> I'd be all over it if you guys would do it on the Big Boy Course!:wink:


no problem.:wink:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

HCA Iron Mace said:


> You guys must be shooting in bow novice with smack like that!!!


and you would have to move up in class if you shot in the novice class.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Anytime anywhere


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> So Treeman....AKA....woodbiter.....Who's tree trunk will you be climbing after I chop down the forest?
> 
> Just be ware now that I too have a nice 3D setup this year...


 Such big words for someone that rides the pole.ukey:ukey:
So what does nice equipment have to do with this?Will you learn to hold on to your release before Gainesville?:zip:

Archery 101 for sheephumper
pull thru the shot just because it is called a release it is not ment to fly thru the air.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL....ummmmm...WOW....Treeman, leave the wool lover alone. He cant help it that he thinks its so cudly soft when it ba's at him.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

DO in need to remind you BAMA boyyyyyyssss of the out come of last year smackdown?


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey dont you have one of those signed "sheepy" from mudrunner?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Hey dont you have one of those signed "sheepy" from mudrunner?


you are correct with many to come this year.


----------



## KC73 (Feb 21, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> DO in need to remind you BAMA boyyyyyyssss of the out come of last year smackdown?


James did you sign all those yourself. By the way NICE AVATAR:mg: I'm going to have to give these back NOW!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

look princess has spoken. Do you put your bra and panties on all by yourself?:wink:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

James are you hitting the bong again? I could have sworn you have a martin avatar going?


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, Spanky can tell you. I have gotten more accurate since the swap to Hoyt.

However, the release thing might still be an issue. You know dang-well that in Paris it was caused by Woody's arrow lube. This year I plan on taking a bit of a different approach. I have worked on my form. It is not perfect by any means, but still looks alot better than before. LOL

So Mr. Keeper of the rice crispies....How do you plan on overcoming your incessent lack of first-draw commitment? I remember you have to draw and draw-down about 5 times per target......

And Spanky...How's the Spirals doing? I'm sure you don't want James to get even MORE crispies from you as he did last year....


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Got the strings shot in today and everything timed up and set. Shooting 334 gr x-ringer, 27.5" draw at 61#'s and getting 283. Went and shot at 40 yards and was holding 1" to 1.25" groups with 3 arrows. Shot 3 vanes off at 20. So yeah his crispie streak is over.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

MudRunner2005 said:


> So Treeman....AKA....woodbiter.....Who's tree trunk will you be climbing after I chop down the forest?
> 
> Just be ware now that I too have a nice 3D setup this year...


Money can't buy points... 

It will only make u look better in the meeting

btw kids... When did y'all all start shootin hoyts???


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

drockw said:


> Money can't buy points...
> 
> It will only make u look better in the meeting
> 
> btw kids... When did y'all all start shootin hoyts???



After Mathews decided to retire the best target bow they built and replace it with a longer ATA Dren LD with a waffle iron riser. LOL. I had been wanting to try one and found a guy to trade his UE for my Dren LD. Shot the UE for a week or so then sold my Apex7 and bought a Pro-Tec. Next is a CE on order and an Alphaburner. Finally decided to "get serious" with my archery. LOL. Heck I even got ol' Treeboy in one.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I know it won't get me more points, but it sure is helping with my groups and my indoor 3D shooting.

I got mine in last week, and got rid of the Dren LD b/c I didn't care for the back wall on the cam. It wasn't solid. So, that meant no back-tension releases.....


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Well, Spanky can tell you. I have gotten more accurate since the swap to Hoyt.
> 
> However, the release thing might still be an issue. You know dang-well that in Paris it was caused by Woody's arrow lube. This year I plan on taking a bit of a different approach. I have worked on my form. It is not perfect by any means, but still looks alot better than before. LOL
> 
> ...


I am sure you were not using woodys indoors the other night.:wink:
AS far as letting down I would much rather let down than to force a bad shot.Guys comments when someone lets down is as bad as black nocks and I have heard a bunch.
you drew that bow bck for a reason
real men dont let down 
and it goes on.

Thats ok I draw my bow to make a good shot and if it is not happening it is going to be let down.I know if i let down and draw back and hit at least a 10 that will put me 5 more points ahead of you.:tongue:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

drockw said:


> Money can't buy points...
> 
> It will only make u look better in the meeting
> 
> btw kids... When did y'all all start shootin hoyts???


 I am shooting one just so I could be like my here YOU.LOL
No actually since I quit shooting for a certain company I figured I would try different bows.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Top o' the mornin to ya TreeMonkey.

You may shoot a few points higher than me, but that's only if your gunnin for 14's....B/c I ain't gonne try to pull none of that fancy stuff this year. Solid 10's and I'll be happy. Know what I mean?


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

You got to find the 10 ring first! HAHAHA:ninja:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Top o' the mornin to ya TreeMonkey.
> 
> You may shoot a few points higher than me, but that's only if your gunnin for 14's....B/c I ain't gonne try to pull none of that fancy stuff this year. Solid 10's and I'll be happy. Know what I mean?


sorry but 10s wont get it done.:elf_moon:
I heard this is your camo for when you are out trying to get close to the flock:santa:


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Whatever you say TreeMonkey........


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Now we don't have to result to a bunch of name calling on the AT thread....We'll reserve that for the range!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Your absolutely right. But will YOU actually be there to indulge on this love fest these 2 have going?


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

"These 2"??? Hold on a minute scooter! You are also in here as well...Which means you're part of the proclaimed "love fest" too.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah but you and James seem to be hitting on each other quite a bit more than I am beng drug into this


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Keep telling yourself that......BTW, since you're a sheep-hearding cowboy, are you Jack or Enus, and does James play the sheep?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

jwshooter11 said:


> Now we don't have to result to a bunch of name calling on the AT thread....We'll reserve that for the range!


That isn't name calling to them....it's their real names


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Dang right Tim. Hey bud did you get my PM a month or so ago?


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> That isn't name calling to them....it's their real names


What's goin on Tim. How ya been? Haven't talked to ya in a while.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Keep telling yourself that......BTW, since you're a sheep-hearding cowboy, are you Jack or Enus, and does James play the sheep?


Listen hear its an honor to get yours and Cowboyjunkies autograph on crispies.Its not too often that you can get a movie stars autograph seeing you both were the stars of Broke Back Mountain.ukey:ukey:


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> Listen hear its an honor to get yours and Cowboyjunkies autograph on crispies.Its not too often that you can get a movie stars autograph seeing you both were the stars of Broke Back Mountain.ukey:ukey:


It's too late for a BBM joke.....I already called it out on you.

However, I am gonna get that girly signature of your's on a crispie before the end of 3D season....

So, why did CowboyJunkie quit talking on here? Figured as much as you 2 love to flirt on the phone he'd be all about talking on here...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Dang right Tim. Hey bud did you get my PM a month or so ago?


Hey there...yeah I got it.....what's happend from it..that i don't know, sorry


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

MudRunner2005 said:


> What's goin on Tim. How ya been? Haven't talked to ya in a while.


Im doing alright...busy as all get out ....getting ready for the show next week...then season 3d season. .....y'all????


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Same here. I wish I coul go to the ATA show...Where's it at?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Same here. I wish I coul go to the ATA show...Where's it at?


Columbus, Oh


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> It's too late for a BBM joke.....I already called it out on you.
> 
> However, I am gonna get that girly signature of your's on a crispie before the end of 3D season....
> 
> ...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> Columbus, Oh


You think it is cold in FL now just wait till next week.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah, I'm in WV and have seen nothing but snow for about 3 weeks now!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

jwshooter11 said:


> Yeah, I'm in WV and have seen nothing but snow for about 3 weeks now!


just keep that snow up there too.We need to get together and shoot sometime.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hell, they're talkin about us getting snow tomorrow...

Thought about takin off work and goin huntin.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Well take off we are going to go shoot at bennetts


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Hell, they're talkin about us getting snow tomorrow...
> 
> Thought about takin off work and goin huntin.


typical southern BOY afraid of a little snow.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Hell I want it to snow. I need to learn to judge yardage in it anyhow


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I tried....Can't take off. Boss won't let me without doing alot of *****ing.

I love snow. Ain't nobody scared of no snow.

Judging yardage in the snow, just pick a tree and lazer it. It's just like judging on grass, but the grass is white. LOL


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Hell I want it to snow. I need to learn to judge yardage in it anyhow


Good idea cause if it is just a little cooler in Metropolis this year we might see snow.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

they day it snows in 107+ temps like last year is the day hell truly froze over


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

MudRunner2005 said:


> I tried....Can't take off. Boss won't let me without doing alot of *****ing.
> 
> *I love snow. Ain't nobody scared of no snow.
> *
> Judging yardage in the snow, just pick a tree and lazer it. It's just like judging on grass, but the grass is white. LOL


idk man... I hunted this afternoon and evening and it was COLD!!! It was 23 and windy all day. It wasn't bad for the first 2.5 hours. A big ol herd of turkeys came in tho and I had to stand up still and hold my bow(no gloves) and from then on I was freezing! 

Me and my camera man both took forever climbing down bc we were so stiff from it. 

How cold is it around yalls area?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

drockw said:


> idk man... I hunted this afternoon and evening and it was COLD!!! It was 23 and windy all day. It wasn't bad for the first 2.5 hours. A big ol herd of turkeys came in tho and I had to stand up still and hold my bow(no gloves) and from then on I was freezing!
> 
> Me and my camera man both took forever climbing down bc we were so stiff from it.
> 
> How cold is it around yalls area?


it got in the low 30s here but the wind was tough.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Here is the BAMA boys idea of a hot date. This is also there technique for judging yardge how many steps does it take to mount her.ukey:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Montgomery Alabama Local NEWS FLASH

Area boy marries his high school sweetheart with a twist.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

DANG....Thats good....I must say...but you need to work on your ghuillie suit some....you just look like a giant tumbleweed in that back ground


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> DANG....Thats good....I must say...but you need to work on your ghuillie suit some....you just look like a giant tumbleweed in that back ground


Lololol


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

He has responded because his cover was BLOWN


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

What is mudrunner to busy licking his monitor now that pictures of sheep are on there.ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nah, I'm just chillin watchin the fun happen all around me. LOL

Hey TreeMonkey, did u see Spanky's new signature? ROTFLMFAO!!!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Nah, I'm just chillin watchin the fun happen all around me. LOL
> 
> Hey TreeMonkey, did u see Spanky's new signature? ROTFLMFAO!!!


 Yeah that is pretty funny for someone that lives in Alabama.That state is crazy instead of being like deliverance and sleeping with your sister you guys go for brother or buddies.ukey::thumbs_do


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Hard to beleive another 3d season is about to start. See you in FLA leave the sheep at home.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

EROS said:


> Hard to beleive another 3d season is about to start. See you in FLA leave the sheep at home.


Yea and make sure not to bring any wool clothes is case of cold weather you may get some cuddleing you dont want. lol


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

For someone that signs there crispies sheepie is trying aweful hard to turn the sheep thing around on someone else.
Come one come all and watch the BAMA sissy get there first lesson of the season on the simms range.
Heck Austin I will even spot you 10 points and still put you to shame.:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

EROS said:


> Hard to beleive another 3d season is about to start. See you in FLA leave the sheep at home.


 Look who got up enough energy to make it to his computer.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

APAnTN said:


> Yea and make sure not to bring any wool clothes is case of cold weather you may get some cuddleing you dont want. lol


 So are you going to get a ring side seat to see these girls go home crying?
I cant beleive they come back for another season of wishful thinking.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Its only wishful for one of us. I got something for ya this year dawg, or sheep dawg.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Its only wishful for one of us. I got something for ya this year dawg, or sheep dawg.


ok if you say so.LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> ok if you say so.LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


You know so....I had your number in Augusta last year. LOL


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> So are you going to get a ring side seat to see these girls go home crying?
> I cant beleive they come back for another season of wishful thinking.


Yep im ready to sling some arrows and hopefully the sheep S#!+ dont get too deep


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> Montgomery Alabama Local NEWS FLASH
> 
> Area boy marries his high school sweetheart with a twist.


 Originally Posted by treeman65 View Post
ok if you say so.LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
You know so....I had your number in Augusta last year. LOL 

You weren't the sheep in the pic having his number where you????


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Negative big daddy negative


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> Look who got up enough energy to make it to his computer.


Yes it has been a while. Had to be the calling of the lambs


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

EROS said:


> Yes it has been a while. Had to be the calling of the lambs


You'd know a thing or 2 about that wouldn't ya James.......

And for the record...The SIMS will be alot closer this year than they were last year. You just might be surprised.


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

this has some potential to be a very interesting round on the simms range in florida.

even though you boys did decide to GET SERIOUSthis year I doubt it will help that much.:darkbeer::darkbeer:

I may have to buy treeman dinner, cuz i have a feeling he is gonna need some comfort food after the beatdown.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

ttripp said:


> this has some potential to be a very interesting round on the simms range in florida.
> 
> even though you boys did decide to GET SERIOUSthis year I doubt it will help that much.:darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> I may have to buy treeman dinner, cuz i have a feeling he is gonna need some comfort food after the beatdown.


Hmmmm....i reckon we will settle this on the range there good buddy:darkbeer: oh yeah and low score buys the first round of beer at dinner.


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

ok, I aint never been skeered of whoopin nobody........


or drinkin their beer:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

and I think we need to do dinner at the ALE HOUSE on Friday night, I had a good night there last year.:teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Sounds good to me, win or loose a nice cold beer always makes things better. But i have a good idea of who wont be buying them. LOL.


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Sounds good to me, win or loose a nice cold beer always makes things better. But i have a good idea of who wont be buying them. LOL.


glad to see you and I are on the same page, I knew there would be others who knew I wouldn't be buying.......:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

I was referring to myself personally. I saw anyone who shoots a 5 has to buy a round!. Thats even more free beer from mudrunner!!!!


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

CowboyJunkie said:


> I was referring to myself personally. I saw anyone who shoots a 5 has to buy a round!. Thats even more free beer from mudrunner!!!!


if thats the case, i see treeman buying a bunch of beer:beer::beer::beer:

cuz i have personally witnessed the gainesville hex get all on himukey:ukey:ukey:

right now, i would just like for the temps to warm up so i can get some shooting done, but i aint goin outside to shoot when it's snowing in florida.:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah i cant beleive that! It skipped us and hammered yall


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

You guys are so funny! James, you know they will both back out when it comes time to leave for Fla. They always do!! lol!!! I can't wait to see all yall again! I can't say I have missed yall....well, the more I think about it, I have just really missed beating yall!!! Can't wait til Fla!!!! 

~Sarah


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Back out? Who backed out? I was at every shoot i said I would be at sugar. Hope you and Will are having a great 2010 so far and look forward to seeing everyone in Gainseville.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I was only able to make it to 2 shoots. Yall know that.

This year I'm gonna try to hit every one of them. I never backed down. I shot the SIMS at every ASA I went to. And I paid my crispie. I may not win this year, but my scores will be ALOT closer.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> You guys are so funny! James, you know they will both back out when it comes time to leave for Fla. They always do!! lol!!! I can't wait to see all yall again! I can't say I have missed yall....well, the more I think about it, I have just really missed beating yall!!! Can't wait til Fla!!!!
> 
> ~Sarah


I hear you . You miss us so bad you dont return text or calls.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> I was only able to make it to 2 shoots. Yall know that.
> 
> This year I'm gonna try to hit every one of them. I never backed down. I shot the SIMS at every ASA I went to. And I paid my crispie. I may not win this year, but my scores will be ALOT closer.


CLOSER TO WHAT???????????????? Your scores were not even in the same zip code last year.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ttripp said:


> this has some potential to be a very interesting round on the simms range in florida.
> 
> even though you boys did decide to GET SERIOUSthis year I doubt it will help that much.:darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> I may have to buy treeman dinner, cuz i have a feeling he is gonna need some comfort food after the beatdown.


i seem to remember someone missing a target on the simms range before.
We need to turn it up and show these boys how crazy a true smackdown can get.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

May not have been last year... but this year it's on!


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

treeman65 said:


> i seem to remember someone missing a target on the simms range before.
> We need to turn it up and show these boys how crazy a true smackdown can get.


yeah, I think I MAY, AND I REPEAT, MAY have remembered missing a target once upon a time but that was a looooooooooong time ago.:angry::angry::angry:

and as far as turning it up a notch, I prefer to lay down the REAL SMACK in person these days just so I can see the look on their faces when the fat lil ******* gets all jiggy wid it.:shade::shade::shade:


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I say anybody who's scared and shoots at something besides a 14 buys a round!:darkbeer:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

:thumbs_up


jwshooter11 said:


> I say anybody who's scared and shoots at something besides a 14 buys a round!:darkbeer:


x2
I know one Bama BOY will sure to miss the target then.:thumbs_up


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> I hear you . You miss us so bad you dont return text or calls.


Oh whatever....you leave me one message and I don't call you back...SORRY!!! :angel: I'll holler at you sometime tomorrow!


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> :thumbs_up
> 
> x2
> I know one Bama BOY will sure to miss the target then.:thumbs_up


OH, HELL NO!!! I ain't agreeing to that crap!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

wow it got all quiet....just when i was starting to enjoy this....i wonder who is gonna fill whos arrows with water again this year....lol


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Or shooting stool full of sand


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

I dont know about you guys but im about as ready to turn up a cold one or 2 maybe even more than shooting


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Same here! I love shooting, but enjoy the BS & beers afterwards to help wind down a fun day.

Hey James.....I say we definitely don't go to Pizza Hut this year. What do you think? LOL


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Mark, did your parts ever come in?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> wow it got all quiet....just when i was starting to enjoy this....i wonder who is gonna fill whos arrows with water again this year....lol


 Talked about slow after a 103 post you join in.If I remember right you were one of the scared ones last year.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Not scared, just missed out by accident. I'm game this year, so when and where boyzzz, girlzzz and fat lil *******?


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Which one is "fat lil *******"? Cause neither me nor CowboyJunkie are small guys. LOL


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey would be referring to Tracy i believe


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Is this event gonna be on the long or short side?? Really didn't want to step down but I might just have to fatten the ol wallet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Hey would be referring to Tracy i believe


Lol yep that's the fat lol *******. And you've never been called tiny?


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hmmmm....I'm stayin out of this one. LOL


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Please everyone bring their own ones, I dont make change


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Know need to worry. I will have plenty of change and i accept coors light in payment too


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Well so do I....so that makes it easy....where yall staying?

BTW...What one of you is the BAMA fan and who is the Barn fan?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Know need to worry. I will have plenty of change and i accept coors light in payment too


Coors Light?? Isn't that between the Dasani and Deer Park in the store??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Well so do I....so that makes it easy....where yall staying?
> 
> BTW...What one of you is the BAMA fan and who is the Barn fan?


Well I am the TRUE BAMA fan, ol broke down in the mud over there isa convertin or so he says. But he was/is the AWbarn fan.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Coors Light?? Isn't that between the Dasani and Deer Park in the store??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nope they moved it between powerade and gatorade. right next to the mountain dew.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Well roll tide and hey mud just stay on my boots like all you barners. Lol


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Don't hate on Coors Light. You can hate on Auburn all you want. Don't bother me none.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Well so do I....so that makes it easy....where yall staying?
> 
> BTW...What one of you is the BAMA fan and who is the Barn fan?


Days Inn


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Which one is "fat lil *******"? Cause neither me nor CowboyJunkie are small guys. LOL


you will wish you didnt know the fat lil ******* after gainesville.Your head is going to spin the whole way home wondering how you took a beating from not just me but from Tracy so fast.
My surgery was a big success and all I am going to tell you is run.Boy if that would not be a site you trying to run.ukey:ukey:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> you will wish you didnt know the fat lil ******* after gainesville.Your head is going to spin the whole way home wondering how you took a beating from not just me but from Tracy so fast.
> My surgery was a big success and all I am going to tell you is run.Boy if that would not be a site you trying to run.ukey:ukey:


LMAO Dang


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> you will wish you didnt know the fat lil ******* after gainesville.Your head is going to spin the whole way home wondering how you took a beating from not just me but from Tracy so fast.
> My surgery was a big success and all I am going to tell you is run.Boy if that would not be a site you trying to run.ukey:ukey:


I don't have to be able to run fast....I just have to be able to catch you.

BTW, why would you want to see me run? To look at my ass? I bet you would you turd-burgler......


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Not scared, just missed out by accident. I'm game this year, so when and where boyzzz, girlzzz and fat lil *******?


I need not worry about this one at the asa shoot, for I will go ahead and take care of his BEATDOWN, oops I mean smackdown at the shoot in gainesville the week before just like the 20 point beatdown that happened there last year.

and we all know how history has a way of repeating itself.:mg::mg::mg:

as far as who is this fatlilredneck???????

well, I am sometimes loud,sometimes obnoxious,ALWAYS full of myself and dont mind dishing out an occasional whipping if the challenge presents itself.

and while we are here we can go ahead and throw out the warnings up front...

IF YOU HAVE VIRGIN EARS, THIS AINT THE ROUND FOR YOU

IF YOU DONT LIKE HAVING SMACK TALKED, THIS AINT THE ROUND FOR YOU

IF YOU CANT SHOOT WHILE PEOPLE (MAINLY ME) ARE JAWJACKING YOU WHILE ON THE STAKE THIS AINT THE ROUND FOR YOU

IF YOU AINT WILLING TO SIGN OVER A FRESH CRISPY AND LEAVE IT IN FLORIDA THIS AINT THE ROUND FOR YOU

AND LASTLY, I MAY GET BEAT, IT HAS HAPPENED BEFORE IN A SMACKDOWN, ALTHOUGH NOT OFTEN........

BUT I WILL HAVE A DAMN GOOD TIME AND SO WILL EVERYONE WITHIN 3 SHOOTING LANES OF US.:shade::shade::shade:


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Could you get off your box already shorty...we shall see soon enough. So you shooting Daytona the 24th. 






ttripp said:


> I need not worry about this one at the asa shoot, for I will go ahead and take care of his BEATDOWN, oops I mean smackdown at the shoot in gainesville the week before just like the 20 point beatdown that happened there last year.
> 
> and we all know how history has a way of repeating itself.:mg::mg::mg:
> 
> ...


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Could you get off your box already shorty...we shall see soon enough. So you shooting Daytona the 24th.


not sure yet, I hope so.

we are starting a new job this week at the cape and dont know what the schedule is gonna be looking like yet.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

ttripp said:


> not sure yet, I hope so.
> 
> we are starting a new job this week at the cape and dont know what the schedule is gonna be looking like yet.


Well that means you'll be even closer....no excuses....


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Well that means you'll be even closer....no excuses....


you will be the one needing the excuse .:teeth:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> I don't have to be able to run fast....I just have to be able to catch you.
> 
> BTW, why would you want to see me run? To look at my ass? I bet you would you turd-burgler......


I never said I wanted to see you run.If you were smart you would run and hide but you are definitly not too smart.:mg:
Now do you really wanted to talk about looking at amn parts cause you would be in for a hurting there/ukey:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ttripp said:


> I need not worry about this one at the asa shoot, for I will go ahead and take care of his BEATDOWN, oops I mean smackdown at the shoot in gainesville the week before just like the 20 point beatdown that happened there last year.
> 
> and we all know how history has a way of repeating itself.:mg::mg::mg:
> 
> ...


Man we need to come up with 2 of those orange hats like you had in Mrytle Beach to wear the whole weekend remember the one that turned Mike T. on,lollllllllllllllllllllllll If not I have another idea ,:darkbeer:


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah I bet, says the sheep man.

By the way, what is "Bohining"? Never heard of them before?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Yeah I bet, says the sheep man.
> 
> By the way, what is "Bohining"? Never heard of them before?


So do I need to bring up TX incident?
ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

LOL! That was funny wasn't it? I had almost forgot about that.

Seriously though....What is this "Bohining" I keep reading.....

LOL

So TreeMonkey, you ready to drink a few cold ones and have a good time like we always do?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> LOL! That was funny wasn't it? I had almost forgot about that.
> 
> Seriously though....What is this "Bohining" I keep reading.....
> 
> ...


no drinking for me and I am always ready for a good time.
Ok pudpounder so now you are proof reading my post just stick to your favor pasttime choking the chicken,:mg: I heard the only reason you like archery is so you can hanlde other guys shafts.ukey:ukey:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> no drinking for me and I am always ready for a good time.
> Ok pudpounder so now you are proof reading my post just stick to your favor pasttime choking the chicken,:mg: I heard the only reason you like archery is so you can hanlde other guys shafts.ukey:ukey:


WHEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW yeah this outta be good on the range! James wait till you see the present ol stick in the mud is planning on getting you. It comes with fishnets and a garter belt and bah's. But he said he might keep it for himself.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> WHEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW yeah this outta be good on the range! James wait till you see the present ol stick in the mud is planning on getting you. It comes with fishnets and a garter belt and bah's. But he said he might keep it for himself.


I already heard about his blow up sheep.Dang fool told me he was try to blow it and could figure out why when he was blowing the heck out of it that it didnt inflate.Then he read the direction and the part he was sucking inst:mg:ead of blowing was ment for after it was inflated.:mg:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Lmfao!


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, funny guys.....

I see you fixed "Bohining" to Bohning now. I'm sure they appreciate it.

So, how's that Pro Elite treatin ya TreeMonkey?


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey have you called TRU Ball about replacing your release after you sent it thru your Ultra Elite? And please dont do that to my HT3!!!!!!


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Hey have you called TRU Ball about replacing your release after you sent it thru your Ultra Elite? And please dont do that to my HT3!!!!!!


Ha ha ha. No I haven't yet. And don't worry...I won't. I have been practicing.

You up for shooting today?


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Im leaving here in a few and going up to Autauga range. Meet me if you want to go.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Since Treeman65 ain't drinkin....*

I got dibs on his share of the brewski's!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

jwshooter11 said:


> I got dibs on his share of the brewski's!!!:darkbeer:


You gonna be at the Smackdown?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Yeah, funny guys.....
> 
> I see you fixed "Bohining" to Bohning now. I'm sure they appreciate it.
> 
> So, how's that Pro Elite treatin ya TreeMonkey?


Its treating me just fine. I had only 1 eight at the shoot today and I was very happy with my judging.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

That's good. How's the eyes doing?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> That's good. How's the eyes doing?


 They are doing great only time they start bothering me is if they dry out.I have 4 different eye drops that i have to use 4 times a day.its the best thing i have ever done.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Sweet. Now you just need that new non-invasive out-patient "steady-arm surgery", huh?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Sweet. Now you just need that new non-invasive out-patient "steady-arm surgery", huh?


Thats ok if this season is like last year on the smackdown you will need help with carpo tunnel after signing all those crispies.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> Thats ok if this season is like last year on the smackdown you will need help with carpo tunnel after signing all those crispies.


Are you saying he may need a signature stamp cause he will be signing so many:noidea:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Dang, Mark great idea. You just saved the man some expensive surgeries!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Dang, Mark great idea. You just saved the man some expensive surgeries!


No reason for him to feel like the loneranger cause there is a stack in my collection with your signature too.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

APAnTN said:


> Are you saying he may need a signature stamp cause he will be signing so many:noidea:


you got that right for both of them.Hey it gots so bad they were signing them on the way to the range.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

LMAO, you only got 3 from me. You skipped out in Augusta where you would have lost. But thats alright. 15 days and counting.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> LMAO, you only got 3 from me. You skipped out in Augusta where you would have lost. But thats alright. 15 days and counting.


only 3 you must like a beating.:shade:


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Well I see that Cowboy cant seem to figure out how to get his bow in tune, or even order the correct strings and cables. Then you got Muddy using the Barner tuning lessons....Hope these arent excuses....


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Well I see that Cowboy cant seem to figure out how to get his bow in tune, or even order the correct strings and cables. Then you got Muddy using the Barner tuning lessons....Hope these arent excuses....


Yeah buts thats on the indoor/backup bow. My UltraElite is ready to rock and roll. I have the upmost confidence in it. Just the ProTec has me shaky right now.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Well I see that Cowboy cant seem to figure out how to get his bow in tune, or even order the correct strings and cables. Then you got Muddy using the Barner tuning lessons....Hope these arent excuses....


I just hope muddrunner gets away from the sheep long enough to shoot.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> I just hope muddrunner gets away from the sheep long enough to shoot.


Oh, don't you worry about me. I'll be fine. You just need to be worrying about your own score.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

check is 3d stool for a blow up sheep ukey:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

No no he doesnt carry his blow up sheep in his stool. Just some wool to wipe his tear with when he sends his release through his bow. DOH!:frusty:


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> No no he doesnt carry his blow up sheep in his stool. Just some wool to wipe his tear with when he sends his release through his bow. DOH!:frusty:


Sorry to disappoint...No sheep and no wool.

Better watch it....I'll send your's through on purpose.


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

how many targets are at the shoot??? what kind of scores turn up for hunter or open c class?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

08toxikshooter said:


> how many targets are at the shoot??? what kind of scores turn up for hunter or open c class?


40 targets 20 sat 20 sun. There is also the team shoot on Friday, it's an optional shoot with one pro assigned to each team. Then there is the limbsaver known distance also optional and it's 10 targets. I would say 15-30 up in either class would be tops.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

mudrunner2005 said:


> oh, don't you worry about me. I'll be fine. You just need to be worrying about your own score. :d


:roflmao:


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

So what time and day is this thing gonna happen?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

right after the team shoot


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Whoop whoop whoopin TIME is at Roughly 4 EST.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn...guess I'd better sign up so someone will actually whoop yall....


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Damn...guess I'd better sign up so someone will actually whoop yall....


wake up alice this is not wonderland.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

It's typical of aubarn fans, they still think they beat Bama this year. 
Mud is this you?


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> It's typical of aubarn fans, they still think they beat Bama this year.
> Mud is this you?


DUDE I LIKE YOU ALREADY!!!!!!! That is GREAT!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

CowboyJunkie said:


> DUDE I LIKE YOU ALREADY!!!!!!! That is GREAT!


He is not saying a word...thats funny!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

NEWS FLASH JUST IN:::::::::::::
Muddrunner has wimped out.Yes after starting all of this he is not even going to show up in Gainesville.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

now that is something you start the smack then it comes down to you being scared,I think he actually found a sheep that he has not hit yet.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry auBarn fan....come out and play you wimp!

I guess that was him in the picture!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Sorry auBarn fan....come out and play you wimp!
> 
> I guess that was him in the picture!


\you got that right.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> NEWS FLASH JUST IN:::::::::::::
> Muddrunner has wimped out.Yes after starting all of this he is not even going to show up in Gainesville.


Hmmmm....where have we heard this before?! He did that last year too didn't he?! lol


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

BOWHUNTER920 said:


> Hmmmm....where have we heard this before?! He did that last year too didn't he?! lol


some guys just dont have brass ones:wink:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Well I look at it like this, its a shame because that is one less dollar I get to take! HAHAHA!


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Any of yall wanna pay for my trip so I can pay my bills with my money?

If not, then that'll be enough. If you don't know the situation, and how things in life can take 180* turn when you least expect it, then I suggest not posting on me about "wimping out". Why would I "wimp out"? Especially when I shot in 2 of the Smackdowns last year (the only 2 ASA events I could afford to go to).....That's more than most of yall did.

And no Brian....It's not b/c of going to the bars.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Austin did you contact Tim yet?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Any of yall wanna pay for my trip so I can pay my bills with my money?
> 
> If not, then that'll be enough. If you don't know the situation, and how things in life can take 180* turn when you least expect it, then I suggest not posting on me about "wimping out". Why would I "wimp out"? Especially when I shot in 2 of the Smackdowns last year (the only 2 ASA events I could afford to go to).....That's more than most of yall did.
> 
> And no Brian....It's not b/c of going to the bars.


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes, PM was sent early last night, right after I talked with you.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

its time we start a real smackdown thread for the ones that can hang.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Any of yall wanna pay for my trip so I can pay my bills with my money?
> 
> If not, then that'll be enough. If you don't know the situation, and how things in life can take 180* turn when you least expect it, then I suggest not posting on me about "wimping out". Why would I "wimp out"? Especially when I shot in 2 of the Smackdowns last year (the only 2 ASA events I could afford to go to).....That's more than most of yall did.
> 
> And no Brian....It's not b/c of going to the bars.



Let me tell you something, I did not call you out, I did not say why you werent going, just said you couldnt make it. so to come on here and drag me into your sob story aint gonna cut it Austin. I have tried to help you become a better shooter, I have been riding you about practice, and a whole slew of other things, and then you wanna drag me into this? Oh yeah and over the last month you have been dropping money 2-3 times a week in the bar at no less than $50 bucks Im sure, you could have payed your "bills" and still come and shot. so yeah it can relate back to the bars as well.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

cowboy its looks like its me you and Mark WILL BE IN THE BATTLE.:wink:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Wait dont leave Tracy out.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Let me tell you something, I did not call you out, I did not say why you werent going, just said you couldnt make it. so to come on here and drag me into your sob story aint gonna cut it Austin. I have tried to help you become a better shooter, I have been riding you about practice, and a whole slew of other things, and then you wanna drag me into this? Oh yeah and over the last month you have been dropping money 2-3 times a week in the bar at no less than $50 bucks Im sure, you could have payed your "bills" and still come and shot. so yeah it can relate back to the bars as well.


Why are you getting all defensive. I wasn't calling you out. I was just stating a fact before it got thrown out there.

Drag you into what crap? I haven't dragged you into anything...

The reason I am not going has nothing to do with not being a "better shooter". If I was afraid to shoot I would have never shot last year and got my arse handed to me...TWICE. So, what makes you think I'm not going because I'm not a "good shooter" and because I didn't practice enough? I know I'm not the best...nor will I ever be. I thought archery was supposed to be about having fun? Where did that go? I'm sorry I'm not as good of a shot as you and take it as serious as you do. We all have to be good at something....Maybe archery isn't my stronghold, maybe I'm better at other things...

If you'd like, I'll just sell all my crap and go get me an AlphaBurner and just stick to bowhunting...


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

The reason I am gettin defensive is your smart arse little comment at the bottom of your defensive reply. Secondly you told me 4 different reasons last night why you werent going to go all of a sudden including" Well I just dont my setup well enough" and seevral others. Third off I appreciate you waiting to the last damn minute to make up your mind after all I have heard over the last month was oh yeah man Im going blah blah blah and helping you get setup with a place to sleep. Archery is still fun Austin, people like you when you shoot bad take the fun out of it. Like your comment Friday after you shot bad indoors, remember, "maybe I should just sell all of this crap, screw it". Thats why there aint no fun left in it. You dont know how to cut loose and have fun with it.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Why are you getting all defensive. I wasn't calling you out. I was just stating a fact before it got thrown out there.
> 
> Drag you into what crap? I haven't dragged you into anything...
> 
> ...


DUDE YOU NEED TO TAKE A STEP BACK.I posted about you wimping out and that is that.Then you go on a rampage about everything well I guess you should not have started a post about smack if it was going to bring you to tears and quitting 3d.I was never anyone intentions for you to get out of the sport or to cry.
Yes smackdown is fun heck 3d is a total blast.But you need to learn not to get so up tight in a smackdown thread specially one that you are the originator of.SMACKDOWN WILL GO ON WITH OR WITHOUT YOU.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

HEY COWBOY I am going to sleep with my bow the rest of the week so I get comfortable wih it seeing I just got it Sunday.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

LMAO stroke the Mathews, You sure Donna isnt going to get jealous?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> LMAO stroke the Mathews, You sure Donna isnt going to get jealous?


she says whatever makes me shoot good.lol


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Dang must be nice. LOL. These 3 days are going to just CREEP by aint they?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

tried to shoot this morning but is raining here and by the way I got my truck out .


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey remember what you truck looked like in that mudhole?













Thats what your face is gonna look like after you get beatdown in the smackdown













Covered in MUD


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Dang must be nice. LOL. These 3 days are going to just CREEP by aint they?


I am going to pack all my stuff and take it to her house tonight on the way to work.These roads are real bad out in the country so I will just stay there till thurs.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Hey remember what you truck looked like in that mudhole?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will have to show my boss that picture.You better bring your A+ game and save some for the team shoot frid night.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh we got the team shoot handled. I pounded out a 296 with 15x's last night on a wim. Then we decided to play $1 a round High X count. It was a blast. Barry shoot decent too. I finally outshot him heads up in a round against his 2712's. I was shootin the X-ringers all day.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> The reason I am gettin defensive is your smart arse little comment at the bottom of your defensive reply. Secondly you told me 4 different reasons last night why you werent going to go all of a sudden including" Well I just dont my setup well enough" and seevral others. Third off I appreciate you waiting to the last damn minute to make up your mind after all I have heard over the last month was oh yeah man Im going blah blah blah and helping you get setup with a place to sleep. Archery is still fun Austin, people like you when you shoot bad take the fun out of it. Like your comment Friday after you shot bad indoors, remember, "maybe I should just sell all of this crap, screw it". Thats why there aint no fun left in it. You dont know how to cut loose and have fun with it.


That wasn't meant to be smart arse.....That was just saying. I had no smart arse intent when I said it.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Oh we got the team shoot handled. I pounded out a 296 with 15x's last night on a wim. Then we decided to play $1 a round High X count. It was a blast. Barry shoot decent too. I finally outshot him heads up in a round against his 2712's. I was shootin the X-ringers all day.


glad you are shooting good but the question is
CAN YOU WHEN YOU ARE BEING TALKED SMACK TO???????????????????
JUST remember anything goes with the exception of touching.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> glad you are shooting good but the question is
> CAN YOU WHEN YOU ARE BEING TALKED SMACK TO???????????????????
> JUST remember anything goes with the exception of touching.


Man if you could just come down and shoot a week night with us it gets down right ugly. We have dang near broke out in bow bashings in there. And I dont mean brand bashing, I mean bows to the knees. Some Tanya Harding and Nancy Kerrigan type stuff!


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

I am so jealous....wish we were heading to Fla with yall!!! We are supposed to get ice and 4-8" more of snow on Friday!!! We have about 13" right now on the ground! Yall have fun and I will be cheering yall on from VA!!! I know you will be able to hear me!! lol You guys have a blast! Shoot straight and have FUN!!!! See you in Kent. and Ga!!!!! (Maybe even Ill.)


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

We will be checking in on here too. I got the laptop chargin right now.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

What time is this famous "Smackdown Round" taking place! I know I'm gonna shoot the Team Shoot on Friday and I think I shoot Saturday at 10 am. Is it gonna be Thursday or what? Somebody PM me the details....Unless ya'll are scared! LOL!


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

*Illinois?*



BOWHUNTER920 said:


> I am so jealous....wish we were heading to Fla with yall!!! We are supposed to get ice and 4-8" more of snow on Friday!!! We have about 13" right now on the ground! Yall have fun and I will be cheering yall on from VA!!! I know you will be able to hear me!! lol You guys have a blast! Shoot straight and have FUN!!!! See you in Kent. and Ga!!!!! (Maybe even Ill.)


Wishing that Sandy and I are gonna move?!?!?

HAHAHAHA

We will know in less than a week!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

28 hours and counting to the first beating of the year.!!!!!!!!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Bring your own change....lol


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

its gonna rainnnnnn


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Yep just got done digging up my bow coat and rain gear. LOL. gotta love Frogg toggs


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dang!!! Sorry yall are going to get rained on! That isn't any fun!!! Be careful and shoot good!!! I hope yall miss me!!! I know I miss being there!!! lol


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

Team shoot was cancelled due to weather. They were having some kind of indoor deal when I left to come back home. Supposed to be clear and cool the rest of the weekend so maybe once this rain moves out it will be ON!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

See yall in the morning, decided to stay home and drive up tomorrow....


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

Range J, Target 2, 1100 hrs.


----------

